# Dog killing chickens



## Rogelio Monzon (Mar 21, 2011)

hello to everyone .im new to this site...i have a question i have 2 german shepherds..the boy is 4 months and the girl is 7 months...overall there good dogs..but they kill my chickensa and free roaming baby chicks..when im not around..they dont do it when im presesnt they dont even look at a chicken...but when i leave is game on....i heard if you tie a dead chicken around his nake or shock collers..please help i dont want to loose more chickens>>thank you all
-


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is a terrible idea - please see this thread for a related discussion: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/153348-spank-your-dog-dead-chicken.html

You cannot leave your dogs and chickens roaming free together unsupervised.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Either fence in your chickens or don't leave your dogs out alone with them. They are puppies that need training but even as adults I wouldn't leave them unattended with "prey".


----------



## Rogelio Monzon (Mar 21, 2011)

my neibor has 3 pitbulls and 2 german shepherds...he also has tons of chickens and baby chicks..and does not have a problem


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Then your neighbor must have spent some time training his dogs to not kill the chickens.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's simple- pen the chickens and even then do not leave the dogs outside unattended or they will keep killing your chickens. Puppies have zero ability to fight the urge to say hello to your feathered friends and some never develop that level of control. I wouldn't leave my GSD around chickens and expect them to be alive when I got home you should probably do the same


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

methinks this is a troll, especially with the number of chicken threads we've had lately!


----------

